# Whites Landing



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Any reports from Whites Landing or any other part of the bay for that matter? Haven't fished there in a couple of years but used to catch some perch there.

Ryan


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Best info I have is there were two shanties on the west side of the route 2 bridge. One shanty on the east side near the old bridge. That is all I can tell you, tough to see much more rolling by at 70mph.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

I 'am going to Sandusky frieday. I've heard of whites landing not sure where it is. Has anyone ever ice fished out of battery park in Sadusky.


----------



## CleoSpooner (Jan 11, 2009)

street guy said:


> I 'am going to Sandusky frieday. I've heard of whites landing not sure where it is. Has anyone ever ice fished out of battery park in Sadusky.


 I started to say no , the water is too shallow ,,,,,, but that's Lions park . 
They ice fish all along that area , but I've never heard anything good .
The best place is going out of the city boat ramp & out to the half way point along the coal dock . But's hit or miss . And one day they're big , the next their small .


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

This is my first time ice fishing the lake. There are always reports about hit or miss perch around the coaldock in the spring and summer. I was just looking for a safe place to get my feet wet, so to speak, on the big pond. Iwas going to go to lima frieday. Then the wife said she was going to Sandusky shoping so we decided to combine trips.
Thanks cleospoon


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Eye Spy said:


> Any reports from Whites Landing or any other part of the bay for that matter? Haven't fished there in a couple of years but used to catch some perch there.
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, guy from work said they've got camp setup around the springs over the weekend. He made it out and said it was a good 12" where they were, but the fish were slow. I don't know if Drew has been out, but I imagine that's his shanty just W. of the bridge.


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Adam,
Yeah, I figured it was his shanty as well. Let me know if you want to go out sometime. I will be fishing the lake this weekend.


----------

